# Where can I get a CO2 drop checker in Toronto?



## Boogerboy (Sep 23, 2008)

Wish I'd remembered to add this to my Aquatic Magic order. If I get it now It'll be up to a month before I have it in my hands.

Are there any places locally I can get this? I know AI has them but thats very far and I don't have a car, prefer something easily TTC accessible. I am on the Yonge line. Big Al's seemed totally stumped as to what a drop checker/CO2 checker was (which, in turn, was pretty confusing for me considering they sell CO2 equipment)

Are there any test kits that show CO2 by PPM? I know there's GH and KH but that seems pretty inaccurate given that the results can vary by water parameters. Or am I mistaken?


----------



## gofigure (May 16, 2011)

Boogerboy said:


> Wish I'd remembered to add this to my Aquatic Magic order. If I get it now It'll be up to a month before I have it in my hands.
> 
> Are there any places locally I can get this? I know AI has them but thats very far and I don't have a car, prefer something easily TTC accessible. I am on the Yonge line. Big Al's seemed totally stumped as to what a drop checker/CO2 checker was (which, in turn, was pretty confusing for me considering they sell CO2 equipment)
> 
> Are there any test kits that show CO2 by PPM? I know there's GH and KH but that seems pretty inaccurate given that the results can vary by water parameters. Or am I mistaken?


PJ's pet near lawrence station along yonge for about $13+tax


----------



## Boogerboy (Sep 23, 2008)

Super! Thank you


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Boogerboy said:


> Wish I'd remembered to add this to my Aquatic Magic order. If I get it now It'll be up to a month before I have it in my hands.
> 
> Are there any places locally I can get this? I know AI has them but thats very far and I don't have a car, prefer something easily TTC accessible. I am on the Yonge line. Big Al's seemed totally stumped as to what a drop checker/CO2 checker was (which, in turn, was pretty confusing for me considering they sell CO2 equipment)
> 
> Are there any test kits that show CO2 by PPM? I know there's GH and KH but that seems pretty inaccurate given that the results can vary by water parameters. Or am I mistaken?


You can always DIY your own CO2 drop checker. The cost will be significantly less than if you purchase a commercially available one. Of course, it won't look as nice as the blown glass, however.

There are CO2 meters that are available, but they are very pricey, and beyond what is necessary in our hobby.


----------



## Boogerboy (Sep 23, 2008)

Darkblade48 said:


> You can always DIY your own CO2 drop checker. The cost will be significantly less than if you purchase a commercially available one. Of course, it won't look as nice as the blown glass, however.
> 
> There are CO2 meters that are available, but they are very pricey, and beyond what is necessary in our hobby.


I think I can spare a few bucks  Although, out of curiousity for how the actual thingimajigg works, could you share a link?


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Boogerboy said:


> I think I can spare a few bucks  Although, out of curiousity for how the actual thingimajigg works, could you share a link?


A CO2 meter or a CO2 drop checker?


----------



## charlie1 (Dec 1, 2011)

If you want fancy & cheap check this out LOL 
http://www.aquainspiration.com/productdetail.asp?PIN=CO&PNAME=DASZ&PSIZE=CH&PTYPE=CO2 Accessories
Another that the guys @ Bigal`s should have shown you
http://www.bigalspets.ca/fish/plant-care/co2-indicator.html
and this
http://www.bigalspets.ca/fish/plant-care/co2-indicator-kit.html


----------

